# JTree Frage



## Guest (17. Sep 2003)

ich bin mehr oder weniger Anfänger in Java ....  
und baue momentan einen simplen XML Editor (soll später als applet laufen) der XML Dateien
einliest sie als Tree darstellt. Das ganze sieht so aus:








Das Ding kann bereits XML-Dokumente aufnehmen d.h sie werden geparsed und mit dem 
JTreeOutputter (vorhanden in der jdom/contrib/output) als Tree ausgegeben (siehe Pic).
Ich habe mich hauptsächlich damit beschäftigt die Struktur im Baum zu verändern ....
d.h etwas rumprobiert und mir Methoden gebaut wie ich die nodes adden/löschen und
den inhalt verändern kann. Mein Problem ist eher die ausgabe.

Meine Frage ist nun:

Gibt es eine Möglichkein den Tree (bereits bearbeitet .. z.B 1 Node gelöscht etc ) von der Ansicht
wieder in ein Dokument schreiben ? .. Die Daten habe ich doch eigentlich im Treemodel oder nich ?

oder muss ich bei den Methoden zum verändern der Nodes das dokument (das geparste ) 
selbst ansprechen und dessen tree ansicht anschleissend refreshen ?

weil im Dokument Nodes ändern und gleichzeitig im Tree erscheint mir etwas DoppeltGemoppelt


mfg 

shiRiaRu


----------



## DTR (17. Sep 2003)

Das ist ein hervorragendes Beispiel für MVC. Du solltest die Methoden, die eine Änderung vornehmen diese am Dokument(Model) machen lassen. Nach dieser Änderung wird dann der JTree(View) neu gezeichent.


----------



## shiRiaRu (17. Sep 2003)

ok danke für den Tip DTR ... ich habe noch eine Frage: 
Kannst du mir eventuell einige Quellen zu desem Themengebiet empfehlen ?


----------



## DTR (17. Sep 2003)

Am besten googelst du mal unter "Model View Controller", da findest du auf der ersten Seite gleich ein paar sinnvolle Links. Und du kannst dir auch mal diese Tutorials ansehen: http://www.java-forum.net/viewtopic.php?t=245


----------



## shiRiaRu (24. Sep 2003)

Ich verstehe dennoch nicht ganz wie ich es dem treemodel beibringe ... zu verstehen, dass meine Daten aus einem JDOM Dokument kommen und die Änderungen im Dokument auch im Tree anzuzeigen ... ich bin extrem verwirrt imho  :cry: 

.. hat jemand schon mal sowas gemacht ?


----------

